# Jet 14" Pro Deluxe Bandsaw vs. Rikon 14" Deluxe Bandsaw vs. Upgrading my current one.



## sawdustrich (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello,
I have a Jet 14" JWBS-14CS bandsaw. It does not have any ball bearing guides. No 4" dust collection hook-up or the quick release blade tension bar. My local woodworking store has the Carter ball bearing guides and the quick release tension bar for $360 (together) plus tax. Also, I need to add a brush and new spring for
$50. So, added up with tax is over $400 to upgrade. This does not include going to a riser block (which I would like to do).
My other option is buying new. I looked at the new Jet Pro Deluxe Bandsaw and the Rikon 14" Deluxe Bandsaw. The Woodworking Show comes to town this weekend and one of my local stores has 10% off all tools that weekend. I can get the Jet model for $815 (tax included) with this discount. They do not carry the Rikon. I can get the Rikon for $850 (tax included) at another woodworking store.
Both these bandsaws are loaded with features and both include all the updates I need for my old one.

So my question is does anyone have an opion about which way to go or about either of these 2 bandsaws. Or is there another bandsaw you like at this price?
Any help is much needed.
Thanks


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I'm very pleased with the Rikon. I like the steel framed saws over the castiron frames personally.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

me i would go with tha Rikon, that's the same one i'm getting soon my only question is can a drift master fit on there?


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I have the Jet Pro Deluxe Bandsaw and am very pleased with it so far. I really like having the 12" resaw ability. Rikon are good saws but went with Jet because I got such a good deal from Jet. Good luck on picking a bandsaw.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

i really like my rikon, it has been a great tool so far.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

With no other band saw to compare it to, I'm thoroughly enjoying my Grizzly G0555X... once I put a TimberWolf blade on it, that is ;-)


----------



## dmorrison (Jun 20, 2009)

I had the opportunity to buy a Jet 18 inch band saw for $800, the price of a new Rikon 14 inch deluxe band saw. After looking at the Rikon at the Woodcraft store I decided the Rikon was a great saw for the same pride as the used Jet. But new and with a 2 year warranty.

Emailed the seller that I would not be purchasing his band saw. He dropped the price to $600, so I now have a Jet 18 inch band saw. And It is in very nice shape, almost new.

If the price had not changed I would have bought the Rikon. I really liked the saw. All the re-saw I could need, full warranty, and a very well crafted saw.

But ask yourself. You have a Jet 14" JWBS-14CS bandsaw, A very nice band saw. I had a Delta 3 wheel 16 inch model 28-560. I definitely need to upgrade. 3/8 inch max blade. If I had your band saw, I don't know if an upgrade would have been necessary in my shop.
Do you need the ball bearing guides? Or is the current setup doing well.
Do you need the tension bar? or can you crank the tensioner a couple more times.

Is an upgrade really required.

If your using the band saw a lot, you may want to consider it. But if your capable of doing what you require of the saw then maybe the money should be spent on OTHER tools.

Dave

PS Check Craigslist, maybe someone has a nice band saw for sale at a good price. But if you need the new saw, go for it.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I also have the JET…Bought the Riser Block kit from WC on sale for $80 , threw a set of CoolBlocks into her for around $12 , made a 4" hole in the lower door and installed a 4" connecter from WoodCraft for $5 , I also had a 6" hand wheel from an old tool that I made an adaptor for to fit on the existing tension rod and replaced the stock tension spring with a Carter Cobra Coil $21 at WoodCraft…total price $118.00…Then I waited for the KREG bandsaw fence with resaw pivot to go on sale and lived happily ever after except that I bought two Timberwolf blades ..one broke while cutting thru Pine and the second one came apart at the factory weld.: ( 
I then purchased an Olsen blade from WoodCraft and so far it has been wonderful : )


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/tls/1543259224.html
Craigslist JET Riser Block


----------

